
Native iOS 7 Styling with CSS - Pixate 2.0 Released - pcolton
http://www.pixate.com/blog/2013-11-06-2-0-final/index.html
======
csmeder
Hi Pixate, looking just at your homepage, I had a hard time understanding what
your product does. However, your kickstarter video is awesome
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/pixate/beautiful-
native-...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/pixate/beautiful-native-
mobile-apps?ref=live)

You should have something similar on your main home page.

------
WhitneyLand
Is it just me or do none of the intro pages explain what Pixate actually is?

I see the terms UI framework and CSS, so I think Bootstrap. But then I see
developer API and engine so I think Sencha Touch.

------
sjtgraham
NUI is similar and OSS:
[https://github.com/tombenner/nui](https://github.com/tombenner/nui)

OT but does anyone have any idea how much work it would be to port NUI or
similar to Objective-J/Cappuccino? I really want to use Cap, but it's not
designer friendly to theme and the default theme is looking a bit long in the
tooth.

------
melvinmt
Wow, I had a hard time figuring out what it does, even after clicking through
9 pages (still quite don't know).

------
SHOwnsYou
I'm really curious about this but I can't find any examples on the website.

Even in the documentation section, the Getting Started and Styling Reference
both 404.

~~~
mamcx
This is about style apps using CSS:

[http://www.pixate.com/docs/framework/ios/2.0/style-
reference...](http://www.pixate.com/docs/framework/ios/2.0/style-reference/)

Similar to NUI
[https://github.com/tombenner/nui](https://github.com/tombenner/nui)

I'm using it. Easier than UIAppearance, but still need some improvements in
handling UICollection (it lags). However, overall is good.

------
terhechte
I've used Pixate a lot in my last app (client work), and I have mixed
feelings. In general I love the idea (I'm a Kickstarter backer) but I had lots
of small issues and found the documentation quite lacking. I don't have
particular examples right off the bat, but I distinctly remember that I had
issues getting gradients working correctly, and that borders did only work for
all sides at the same time, while the documentation clearly has border-left,
border-right, etc. But just setting one or two of these doesn't do anything.
These may have been bugs in prior beta releases, but there was no
documentation on this whatsoever.

There's also a help forum where people can ask questions and people reply on
it. I could not figure out to actually _read_ the answers. you can only read
parts of it if you search the answers. I may be really stupid here, but I
found nothing I could click that would open the thread and show me the answers
to the questions. I may be really dumb here, but I just gave up. NEVERMIND: I
tried again, it is working now. Maybe it just wasn't working when I tried it,
sigh.

~~~
joeblau
Their forums definitely need help. I'm sure their plan was to make it good and
I don't know if it's Zendesk or the way they implemented Zendesk, but it's not
a fluid process.

------
thecodemonkey
Cool idea! There's ton of broken links on the website tho.

[http://www.pixate.com/docs/framework/ios/2.0/getting-
started...](http://www.pixate.com/docs/framework/ios/2.0/getting-started/)
Half of the links in the bottom are broken.

Is there any performance considerations to considerate when using Pixate? How
fast is the CSS parsing and rendering?

------
joeblau
This framework is excellent. I used it to style my iOS7 game[1] and it's hard
to even go back to native styling. I'm compiling all of my CSS via LESS and
then using the CSS as embedded themes.

[1] - [http://appstore.com/xo9](http://appstore.com/xo9)

------
yuchi
Just to clear things: Pixate is a native framework (iOS, and Android coming
soon) which let you style your application using CSS. Their ability to execute
is awesome and they're moving at the speed of light. And with Titanium SDK
support.

------
ChikkaChiChi
After reading the buzzword heavy and (intentionally?) confusing site, I'm
reminded of the parody Color pitch deck:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2364128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2364128)

------
markdown
What kind of CSS framework doesn't have a live demo on the site?

I have to download it to find out what it looks like, how it performs, and how
it's written?

~~~
ollysb
It seems it's not actually a CSS framework (was personally excited about the
prospect of an iOS7 CSS kit), it allows you to use css to style your iphone
app.

------
woah
Lots of people are confused about this. You guys should have some css app
layouts on your front page, along with photos of them on a phone.

------
throwwit
So the trend now looks to be webifying the appification of the web.

------
eonil
Another cross-platform UI toolkit. Which using CSS.

